# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  حالة الطقس المتوقعه

## ajluni top

السبت 26/01/2008
. 	يكون الجو باردا وغائما جزئيا الى غائم مع سقوط الامطار باذن الله قد يصحبها الرعد وتساقط البرد أحيانا وتكون الرياح غربية الى شمالية غربية معتدلة الى نشطة السرعة.
. 	الاحد 27/01/2008
. 	يستمر الطقس باردا وغائما جزئيا الى غائم مع سقوط الامطار باذن الله بين الحين والاخر وتكون الرياح شمالية غربية معتدلة السرعة تنشط أحيانا.
. 	الاثنين 28/01/2008
. 	يكون الجو باردا وغائما جزئيا مع سقوط أمطار متفرقة في شمال المملكة تمتد أحيانا الى المناطق الوسطى وتكون الرياح جنوبية غربية معتدلة السرعة تنشط أحيانا واعتبارا من ساعات المساء تتأثر المملكة بمنخفض جوي يتمركز شمال جزيرة قبرص لذا تبدأ درجات الحرارة بالانخفاض ويتحول الجو الى غائم وماطر في شمال ووسط المملكة، ويشتد الهطول أثناء الليل ويمتد الى بقية المناطق وتكون الرياح جنوبية غربية نشطة السرعة مع هبات قوية .
. 	الثلاثاء 29/01/2008
. 	يطرأ انخفاض على درجات الحرارة ويكون الجو باردا وغائما وماطرا في معظم المناطق مع تساقط الثلوج باذن الله فوق المرتفعات الجبلية وتكون الرياح غربية نشطة السرعة مع هبات قويةً.

هذا حسب مصادر الارصاد الجويه والله وحده اعلم

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا عجلوني للنشرة ... :Smile: 

الله يجيب الي فيه الخير ...

----------


## اسير الاردن

مشكووووووووووووووووور كثير يا عجلوني 

والي من الله يا ماحلاه

----------


## الحوت

شكرا عجلوني....بكره ثلج ان شاء الله

----------


## الحوت

تشهد مختلف مناطق المملكة اليوم ويومي الثلاثاء والاربعاء تساقطا للثلوج وإلامطارمصحوبة بالصقيع وذلك نتيجة لتأثر المملكة بمنخفض جوي مصحوبا بكتلة هوائية باردة .
وتوقعت دائرة الأرصاد الجوية أن تتساقط الثلوج فوق المرتفعات والمناطق الجبلية يوم غد الثلاثاء نتيجة لتأثر المملكة بمنخفض جوي مصحوب بكتلة هوائية باردة ، وسيكون الجو بارداً وغائما وماطراً مع تساقط الثلوج فوق المناطق الجبلية، وتكون الرياح غربية نشطة السرعة.
ويكون الجو بارداً وغائما جزئيا يتحول مساءً إلى غائم وتسقط الأمطار في شمال المملكة تمتد تدريجياً أثناء الليل إلى باقي المناطق، وتكون الرياح جنوبية غربية نشطة السرعة.
وتتراوح العظمى في عمان للأيام الثلاثة المقبلة بين درجتين وسبع درجات مئوية والصغرى بين 3 -ودرجتين.
وكانت مصادر الامن العام قد حذرت امس من ان طريق العقبة- راس النقب مغلق بسبب كثافة الضباب والرؤية الافقية شبه معدومة.
واشارت الى انه تم تحويل السير باتجاه طريق وادي عربة /غور الصافي.
من جهة اخرى ، وقع صباح امس حادث تصادم جماعي على طريق مطار الملكة علياء الدولي اشترك فيه (11) سيارة ارتطمت بعضها ببعضها نتيجة الضباب الكثيف الذي كان يخيم على المنطقة واسفر عن اصابتين.
واعلنت مصادر الدفاع المدني التي قامت بمعالجة اسباب الحادث ان الحادث وقع بين هذا العدد من السيارات نتيجة التتابع القريب مع انعدام الرؤية على الشارع المذكور.
من جانبه أوعز محافظ معان محمد الرواشده إلى كوادر مديرية شرطة معان بإغلاق طريق الرصيف/الراجف/الطيبة باتجاه البترا..وطريق رأس النقب/العقبة أمام حركة المرور نظرا لانعدام الرؤيا بشكل كامل جراء الضباب الذي يخيم على معظم مناطق المحافظه. وقال الرواشدة لوكالة الانباء الاردنيه..انه طلب من مدير شرطة معان تكثيف الدوريات على هذه الطرق ومساعدة جميع السيارات العالقة فيها ومرافقتها الى الطرق الآمنه. وأضاف..ان دوريات الشرطة ستوجه حركة السير الى الطرق البديله.
وقال مدير عام الأرصاد الجوية عبد الحليم ابوهزيم ان كميات هطول الامطار في المملكة المسجلة حتى صباح امس لم تصل إلى المعدل السنوي العام.

----------

